# help with 4spd tranny leak in my 65



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Guys,
The tranny is out of the car, it was leaking slightly
when it was in the car. It looks like it was coming from
a quarter sized hole in the tranny.
Does this make sense to anyone, and is there a certain
area/place they leak from?
It is a Muncie that was original with the car, if that helps.
I don't know the best way to try to fix it,
any suggestions would be great.
Let me know if you need more info.
I'm going to try to post some pics of the recent progress...
the frame is blasted and painted, most of the suspension is
back on, and today the brake and fuel lines were put in place.
Paul


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

You have answers in the other thread you posted about this.
If it's original to the car, it's worth fixing right.


----------

